# Ack!  Look out Randy! He's right behind you!



## pnome (Jan 3, 2008)

Ya'll see this?  Scary!  

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/li...article_id=505753&in_page_id=1770&ito=newsnow


----------



## mickbear (Jan 3, 2008)

that was the first thing i thought of when i saw this on the  morning news, i wonder if it would hit a black and silver spinner bait? think about it --suffers and folks like this guy are just  big topwater plugs to something like that shark


----------



## Randy (Jan 3, 2008)

I have never had a shark or alligator attack my yak.  Besides you do not have to be able to out paddle a shark.  Just the other guy with you.  This is why I like fishing with older guys!

So when we going Mick?


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2008)

I just saw that online.  I bet he was bailing that kayak out!  And it wasn't water he was shoveling out of there.



Randy said:


> I have never had a shark or alligator attack my yak.  Besides you do not have to be able to out paddle a shark.  Just the other guy with you.  This is why I like fishing with older guys!
> 
> So when we going Mick?



When I did some Ocean Kayaking around Little St Simons, we cut back through the marshes.  The Long Ocean Kayaks are a little narrow and LONG, so when we went up one narrow channel, it was really difficult to manuever.  Then at one point I stuck my paddle in and hit something solid: A GATOR.  He went absolutely beserk.  My buddy was directly behind me and all I could do was shove the paddle in the tall grass and pray.  He almost flipped me over.  We both had to bail out or kayaks!


----------



## Nautical Son (Jan 3, 2008)

There is actually a shark tournament where the only fish that count have to be longer than your kayak most guys fishing the tourney use a 10.5 ft yak, that is plain stupid.


----------



## 60Grit (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's your sign.........


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2008)

Ya might be.....


----------



## captbrian (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy said:


> I have never had a shark or alligator attack my yak.  Besides you do not have to be able to out paddle a shark.  Just the other guy with you.  This is why I like fishing with older guys!
> 
> So when we going Mick?



reminds me of when i was getting certified to dive.  my instructor asked the class what was the appropriate thing to do if you see a shark. after several off the wall answers, he told us what we really needed to do......

'cut your buddy and SWIM FOR YOUR LIFE!!'


----------



## dawg2 (Jan 3, 2008)

captbrian said:


> reminds me of when i was getting certified to dive.  my instructor asked the class what was the appropriate thing to do if you see a shark. after several off the wall answers, he told us what we really needed to do......
> 
> 'cut your buddy and SWIM FOR YOUR LIFE!!'





I will never forget having a rookie dive buddy on his first deep water dive.  He asked me what the knife was for as I strapped it on.  I looked around and motioned for him to get real close.  I whispered, "When you see a shark.  Stab your buddy and get outta there really quick."  Of course he had no knife and did not think it was funny


----------



## JasonF (Jan 3, 2008)

If that was me in the yak, I thing it would have sunk due to me urinating all over myself.


----------



## Randy (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is video of some buddies from the Ocean Kayak team fishing for sharks in the North West!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lKjS5irBAG0


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Jan 8, 2008)

Weird they'd just now be reporting that as news.  That's been around for 2 years +.


----------

